# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Articles: Stuff you need to know about fish food

## AquaticQuotient.com

Rupert Bridges of Tetra looks at the different methods fish use to locate their next meal. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Articles RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

